# Chesapeake CTR (Fair Hill, MD)



## huntfishnride (Jan 25, 2012)

Pretty Cool. Heck of Horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

I enjoyed the video. What kind of camera do you use. I'm thinking of investing in one.


----------

